

Ask HN: Most productive OS for web developers? - chintan39

Which OS do you find most productive for web development?
======
omeid2
Disclaimer: I am writing this form a Linux machine that I use for web
development. Fedora, lightdm, i3wm, i3status, dmenu.

Despite being a big fan of opensource and how much I love Linux I think a OSx
machine is far more productive, for these reasons:

* It just works. I am well aware that linux is way better than 5 years ago and works just fine on most systems, but I am yet to not need some sort of tweak and configuration to run Linux on a laptop, to the Linux is defense considering that number of target platforms it is inevitable.

* Adobe creative suit. Yes, there is alternatives, inkescape, gimp, and others but they're still way behind.

* It's still _nix. I am not going into technical difference or the background and what not, from a users perspective, I can install Homebrew and use most of_ nix tools.

* More visualization options You can't visualize OSx on Linux or Windows for legal and practical reasons but you can still run Windows and OSx on Mac.

Obviously these are mostly only an issue if you are involved with front-end
development where you need design and cross-browser compatibility tests and
such, if you're doing only back-end, Linux works just fine once you get it run
and learn to stop spending time to tweak it.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
> You can't visualize OSx on Linux or Windows for practical reasons

I have an OSX and XP virtual machine on my Ubuntu chroot on my HP Chromebook
14, so I don't know where you're getting this from.

~~~
mlwarren
How did you create/configure the OSX virtual machine?

~~~
jamesjguthrie
There's many Hackintosh VMware images available online.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
OS X server edition EULA allows for legal copies too.

------
lsiunsuex
OSX - Expose is my favorite feature; throw the curser into my top left corner,
pick the window I want, rinse, repeat.

I'll flip between code, photoshop and browsers like this 100s of times a day.

Though, you can't talk about the OS without the software that runs on it.

Transmit (ftp) is hands down the best (S)Ftp program I've ever used and I've
become a fan of Sublime Text.

At home I keep a few Windows PCs around for IE testing and at work I run
Parallels

~~~
rkwz
>At home I keep a few Windows PCs around for IE testing and at work I run
Parallels

You can actually get free IE VMs for testing. [http://www.modern.ie/en-
gb/virtualization-tools](http://www.modern.ie/en-gb/virtualization-tools)

------
fuzzywalrus
As Front End Developer - OS X - I have access to Bash and for things like Node
do not need to install a terminal (like Windows) for running commands. There's
a lot of OS X only apps that make my life a little easier, Tower,
Kaleidoscope, CodeKit, Colorsnapper, Sketch, Fontprep, Transmit, Slicy, Web
Code that mostly have equivs on Linux and Windows but aren't as polished. Plus
iOS simulation is OS X only and regardless of feelings towards this, it is
something that has to be acknowledged. VM software seems to be the most
polished for OS X with options of VMware, Parallels, and Virtualbox, which is
more than enough for running Windows Server Edition for ColdFusion legacy
projects or just general testing with all the modern.ie distros.

Also as front end developer, I'm tied to commercial software (Photoshop,
Illustrator mostly, sometimes Indesign and Lightroom) and while there are
Linux solutions they aren't ideal.

My job of course can be done from any OS, but OS X I feel offers the most
advantages having the best of both worlds from Linux and OS X. I'm able to
config apache2 and manage my own Vhosts more sanely than Windows, but I'm also
not as beholden to open source and always running workarounds like WINE and
VMs for everyday stuff.

------
notduncansmith
OS X by a mile.

I was a big proponent of Ubuntu (and Linux in general) for years, and
thoroughly enjoyed it. I was able to tweak the hell out of my environment, and
I didn't mind doing the occasional Google to see what I need to do to make
some package install/function correctly. I thought I enjoyed that, since I
felt a little victory rush when it finally worked.

However, I recently bought a Macbook Air, and haven't looked back. The form
factor is amazing, the trackpad is the best I've experienced so far, and I
feel pretty close to home with the underlying Unix OS. Workspaces in OS X are
really great.

I find myself WAY more productive with my Macbook than I ever was on Linux.
I'm never wrestling with the OS (as cliché as it is, pretty much everything
"just works"), and I'm still empowered to tweak my environment to my liking.
The software available for the Mac is pretty consistently great (even though I
almost always have to pay for it, I don't mind). Alfred 2 (an application
launcher/productivity tool), along with the Powerpack, has saved me untold
hours of productivity: I rarely have to take my fingers off the keyboard while
working. Dash (a local docset manager) has rescued me numerous times while
working offline, and has saved me a good bit of time (Ctrl+H in Sublime -> API
docs on the spot).

Overall, it's all the little things that add up to making it a wonderful
experience. I'll echo the testimonial that helped me get over the hump to
buying a Mac: "Using this machine is so delightful that I find myself writing
more, and higher quality, code than I ever have before. My designs have grown
by leaps and bounds, since I'm always reminded what great design looks and
feels like. My Mac inspires me to create great things." (copy-pasted from a
Skype chat with a coworker a few months ago). A little over the top, yes, but
I agree with most of it: I also find myself coding more in my spare time,
which has resulted in better performance at work. On the topic of my job, I've
transitioned from a 2-monitor desktop setup, to exclusively working off my
Macbook, and haven't looked back.

I'm by no means an "Apple fanboy", but I'm going to tell you in full
seriousness, wanting only for you to find the same happiness and productivity
gains that I and others have: do yourself a favor and get a Mac.

------
bowlich
Depends on what you are doing as a web developer. I work off Linux while the
rest of my team is on OSX, but I'm also primarily a back-end developer and if
I'm dealing with HTML or CSS at all it's because someone else did markup and
styling and handed it off to me to turn into a view. I don't really need to
care about making sure everything lines up nicely across a bunch of different
browsers or that the end result looks like whatever the graphic's designer
promised the client.

The front-end developers at my shop spend a lot of time interacting with the
graphics department and less time interacting with the production servers,
databases, etc. So they need to be on similar platform as the designers --
OSX. If they were on Linux the workflow of going between Adobe and Gimp would
add an additional unnecessary hassle since frequently Gimp ends up rendering
PSD files differently then how graphics is seeing it on their Mac. The
downside is if they do end up being tasked with something back-end heavy they
have to rely on virtualization or a development box running Linux.

If, you're more involved in the back-end and spend more time interacting with
the servers, building databases, models, writing deployment/automation scripts
and not really touching the markup, then I figure it's best to be on whatever
OS your production servers are running or at least something as close as
possible. It just nice to have stuff intuitively work 1:1 instead of having to
mentally remind yourself of the subtle differences between OSX and Linux or
finding yourself relying on packages that are available on one OS but not the
other. If I'm using Linux day in and out, I'm more likely to have a full
understanding of how it works than if I'm only interacting with it in random
encounters with the production and staging servers.

------
thisisdallas
As a front-end dev I am actually a big fan of Windows 8. I used OS X for a
couple of years and finally realized I was placing too much emphasis on flashy
GUIs and I had a different program for every little task.

Around the time Windows 8 came out I built a new pc and started using Win8 as
my main OS. Now, my workflow basically consists of git, sublime,
Photoshop/Illustrator, and gulp. I do use putty/rdp for server admin related
tasks and filezilla for any ftp needs. I am pretty obsessive about having a
clean OS, knowing exactly where my files are, and having as much customization
as I need/want and I feel like Windows does that better for me than OS X. I
also just prefer the design of Win8 to OS X.

Here is the kicker, most of things I prefer about Windows can be accomplished
on OS X, it's just a personal preference. In general, I don't think Windows 8
is necessarily better than OS X for everyone but for me it is better. Find the
OS you like, find the tools that you are most productive with, and build great
products :)

~~~
chintan39
Finally someone who likes Windows 8. I do too

~~~
dengar007
I've been finding 8.1 really nice also. Design apps like Photoshop / Macaw etc
work fine in Windows... for things like Rails / Node (stuff that seems to be a
better experience on Linux systems...) I've been using Vagrant to setup a box
specific to the project.

------
TimJRobinson
So far I've found i3wm on linux to be the most productive desktop I've ever
had. It can be run on any linux OS though ubuntu or mint are probably the
easiest to get up and running with.

The main reason is multiple desktops and speed of switching between programs.
For example I use 10 desktops with the following programs on each:

1 - Web Browser 2 - Terminal 3 - Apps (whatever project I'm working on logs
its console output here) 4 - Unit tests on left, integration tests on right 5
- Music manager 6 - SSH (into test / prod server usually) 7 - Collectd server
stats 8/9 - Misc 0 - Webstorm

So whenever I need anything it's a single keypress away, instead of alt
tabbing or jumping between a bunch of windows trying to find the one I want.
It's allowed me to work while travelling the world on a 13" laptop when I used
to have to use 3 large monitors at home to feel productive.

It's also really easy to jump between and reorganise windows with vim
bindings.

------
hackinthebochs
Windows by a mile. The plethora of top notch development environments and
tools, and the "just works" attitude of installing and tweaking software makes
it my choice hands down. Not to mention everything has a GUI, this in itself
would make it the winner.

I've developed on OS X in the past, used to have a linux box as my main
desktop OS, and I currently develop a project that's targeted for linux and so
I develop on a linux VM, and I am constantly amazed at how frustrating the
process can be, even more amazing that people actually convince themselves
they prefer this to a more streamlined process.

~~~
reverius42
Just out of curiosity, what are the development environments and tools on
Windows that you're referring to?

------
mattwritescode
Linux is my choice (more specifically ubuntu). I dont need the eye candy and
prefer minimalism when working.

Ubuntu also gives me a powerful set of commands. Easy installations and I dont
need to keep reaching for my mouse. Meaning I can keep over the keyboard to
complete all the tasks I need to.

------
noodle
This is going to be correlated to what the web developer is doing more than
anything else.

Doing .net work? Windows.

Doing Rails? Probably OSX.

Doing Python? Slight edge towards linux.

Java? Toss up.

Etc..

------
runjake
An OS that stays out of your way.

These days, it doesn't matter much if it's OS X, Windows, or Linux -- as long
as it is configured to stay out of your way and let you get your work done.

------
danso
OSX - I can't say I've used Linux enough lately but in terms of shell power,
there's very little that I'm missing on OSX, especially with the active
Homebrew community.

However, my affinity for OSX is also tied to the hardware...and so much of the
pleasure in computing is tied to how well the Apple hardware works, regardless
of the software.

------
etuil
Not a fanboy but OSx

